# Phragmipedium klotzscheanum



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 1, 2009)

One of the cutiest specie! I really like them....


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 1, 2009)

OOOH this is sweet!...Any secrets to growing and blooming this one? Mine is just setting and doing NOTHING!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 1, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> OOOH this is sweet!...Any secrets to growing and blooming this one? Mine is just setting and doing NOTHING!



Nothing special for me, growing in moss, watering with rain water, with some fish emulsion and once a month some Peter's 13-2-13 plus Ca and Mg almost the same thig as MSU. But it doest grow like weed neither.. Very slow grower and difficult to propagate, lots of seedlings are dying out of flasks...
But with time the rough one will survie!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 1, 2009)

Mine bloomed about 3 years ago, put out 4 side growths and are still SIDE growths! I know it's lives in flooded areas for part of the years so I try to keep it very wet in the summer months. Does yours ever have leaf tip die-back? That what happened to the bloomed growth.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 1, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Mine bloomed about 3 years ago, put out 4 side growths and are still SIDE growths! I know it's lives in flooded areas for part of the years so I try to keep it very wet in the summer months. Does yours ever have leaf tip die-back? That what happened to the bloomed growth.



Yes it does'nt form big clump for me neither, the growth shout out 2 to 4 growths and the old growths did died back after a while... I have to cut the stolons and repot them closer in the same pot. Those one are very easy to grow compare at the old one I've got in the past....


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 1, 2009)

Interesting, I'm going to knock mine out of the pot and see what the heck is going on. Maybe I'll plant it in my wife's fish pond!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes, I'm certain she will be overjoyed with that!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 1, 2009)

That really is cute; I like the color contrasts.


----------



## bcostello (Mar 1, 2009)

wow, wish I had some green slippers with pink laces.


----------



## Elena (Mar 1, 2009)

Aw, definitely sweet.


----------



## Rick (Mar 1, 2009)

That one is very well colored.:clap::clap:

I'd like to see this one in cultivation more.


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 1, 2009)

Well my plan for the way it will take many years to flower, but it is also a substrate with sufficient humidity and sphagnum


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice color and very cute!


Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm surprised this isn't used more often in breeding.


----------



## Gilda (Mar 1, 2009)

Being difficult to grow, I'll admire yours !!:clap: I love it !!:drool:


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 1, 2009)

I love it!

thanks


----------



## paphjoint (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow very nice!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 2, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> I'm surprised this isn't used more often in breeding.



I think it was not use because this specie is very rare in cultivation, and not that easy to propagate... I do have many crosses coming up using it...


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 2, 2009)

:clap: :clap:It's a cutie! 


Rick said:


> I'd like to see this one in cultivation more.


 from the comments being made, we can understand why,



Gilda said:


> Being difficult to grow, I'll admire yours !!:clap: I love it !!:drool:


me too! :drool:



Phrag-Plus said:


> I think it was not use because this specie is very rare in cultivation, and not that easy to propagate... I do have many crosses coming up using it...


Good Luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 2, 2009)

Phrag-Plus said:


> I think it was not use because this specie is very rare in cultivation, and not that easy to propagate... I do have many crosses coming up using it...


Great! I'm looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## Jorch (Mar 3, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Great! I'm looking forward to seeing them!



Same here! It's such a weird and wonderful phrag species :clap:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 3, 2009)

CodPaph said:


> Well my plan for the way it will take many years to flower, but it is also a substrate with sufficient humidity and sphagnum



The plant is very short 15cm leaf span...


----------



## odin (Mar 4, 2009)

Very wonderfull. Laisse moi savoir si tu vas venir à la fin mars au show de montréal!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 4, 2009)

WOW!!! Interestingly weird and beautiful size and shape of the pouch!!!


----------

